# CHL at Houston Museum of Natural Science?



## Bharvey

Hey guys,

I'm not sure if this is the correct category to post under, but does anyone know if you can conceal carry (legally) at the Houston Museum of Natural Science? I found some old threads online, as well as the Texas 30.06 website but they're all out-dated. The texas 30.06 site says there's a 30.06 sign on the front entrance but it's invalid, but this was in 2009. Someone else said they were there and there was no sign on the entrance. Other's said the sign was invalid and that if you enter through the garage there was no sign. That being said all of these sites were from a few years back. Does anyone have any updated info or has possibly been there recently? I appreciate any info. (PS. I mentioned "legally" above in attempt to weed out some of the "Well, if you conceal properly they'll never know you have it anyway" answers. lol)

Thanks


----------



## GreatWhite4591

Posted on their website under policies: "The Museum prohibits the following: firearms, live animals, fog, smoke, helium balloons and open flames."

http://www.hmns.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=32&Itemid=305

Whether they have the proper signage as required - no telling


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

Isn't it funny that liberals continue to believe that if they restrict firearms at certain places, that they will make it safer?


----------



## Profish00

called concealed for reason.


----------



## jamisjockey

Who owns it? It can't be off limits if the city does.


----------



## Bharvey

jamisjockey said:


> Who owns it? It can't be off limits if the city does.


 I think the property is owned by the city, but is leased to a entity. I believe state CHL laws were changed a couple years back to accomodate private leasers' ability to prohibit CHL carriers from carrying on the grounds even on government owned property.


----------



## Bharvey

GreatWhite4591 said:


> Posted on their website under policies: "The Museum prohibits the following: firearms, live animals, fog, smoke, helium balloons and open flames."
> 
> http://www.hmns.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=32&Itemid=305
> 
> Whether they have the proper signage as required - no telling


It's not the first place I've been to that prohibits firearms. The internet is not a valid place to keep me from concealed carrying on the premises. There would have to be a valid sign at the entrance. I was trying to see if anyone had been recently and could confirm or deny a proper sign at the entrance. Thanks for the link


----------



## rock fish king

I was always told by my CHL teachers that if the sign (30.06) is not posted, it's not a school, hospital or government building (which states all carry law signs prominently) you can go. I went last Fall with my wife and did not see any signs. I think you're good. I've only been busted once and that was in a stop-n-go. The Deputy asked me to step out of line and go outside. After all the questions and seeing my license, he asked that I "conceal" it a little better. Then he told me that they are looking for any suspicious bulges and that it wasn't really that bad. 
whew --


----------



## edozz05

Last time I went I carried. There is a sign on the glass doors. No statute and its difficult to see. Just some small letters stuck to the glass. Figured if I has to pull it out I wouldn't really care if I had to explain why I ignored the sign.


----------



## wet dreams

edozz05 said:


> Figured if I has to pull it out I wouldn't really care if I had to explain why I ignored the sign.


My feelings exactly....WW


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training

Bharvey said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the correct category to post under, but does anyone know if you can conceal carry (legally) at the Houston Museum of Natural Science? I found some old threads online, as well as the Texas 30.06 website but they're all out-dated. The texas 30.06 site says there's a 30.06 sign on the front entrance but it's invalid, but this was in 2009. Someone else said they were there and there was no sign on the entrance. Other's said the sign was invalid and that if you enter through the garage there was no sign. That being said all of these sites were from a few years back. Does anyone have any updated info or has possibly been there recently? I appreciate any info. (PS. I mentioned "legally" above in attempt to weed out some of the "Well, if you conceal properly they'll never know you have it anyway" answers. lol)
> 
> Thanks


Im a CHL Instructor and the correct answer to your question is , if its in writing, orally or the 30.06 sign ( with the 1" letters,english and in spanish), your handgun is not welcome.

Even though Texas has stipulations on the wording etc.. it is just a suggestion and not enforceable. Even a picture of a handgun with the red line thru it will suffice as proper notification.

hope this helps...


----------



## Sgrem

My thoughts are usually that if you have a much higher chance of getting mugged than getting checked then.....


----------



## Bassman5119

*Do They Have a Metal Detector???*

I carry everyday and imprint just about everyday I am away from work and I have never been called out!! I'm more laxed about it since the imprinting law was changed. Was on the bike and in Academy today printing like a mo-fo and nobody said a thing and they never do. CC with no imprint and enjoy your trip to the museum. I carried the last time we went to there and might again. Until they can assure mine and my family's safety to and from our vehicle in their **** soaked parking garage, I will be carrying!!! And there are no renta-cops patroling the garage. Dude, it's called concealed carry!! Make sure you're not printing and go enjoy yourself.


----------



## mrau

Good place to include this. The TABC has a really slick free app out called SpiritsTexas. I have it for iPhone, not sure about Androids. It has a complete listing of all businesses and whether they are blue or red sign businesses. 

You can search by business name, street address, zip, city, etc. And I realize most red sign businesses are obviously "red." The app comes in handy though for some places like Boondoggles where they serve a lot of food but a lot of beer also.


----------



## Bharvey

Thanks for all of the info guys. Ended up heading there way back when I poised the OP and they did have a 30.06 sign posted at the front. I was too distracted by kids to notice any elsewhere. 

On a side note, if any of you head to Moody Gardens, there aren't any signs anywhere. Went a couple of weeks ago and carried the whole time; everywhere. Saw no signs.


----------

